# Jackson JS32 8Q vs RG8



## ElasticPancakes (Dec 12, 2013)

So I know this has been lightly discussed here and there, but I'd appreciate any info nonetheless.

So I'm thinking of getting into the 8 string game. I'm in South Africa so the ERG scene is practically non existent, hence prices are higher as you would usually have to specifically order them in without being able to try them.

Now I've been offered a Jackson JS32 8q second hand, and I'm aware of the odd pickup size and 26.5 scale length. Are these 2 reasons enough for me to disregard the Jackson and just order in an RG8? Or are they workable?. The price difference is like $80-90 if converted from my currency.

The RGA8 and Iron Label go for something like $800-1000 here if converted which is quite a hefty investment for something I might not like and have trouble selling again.

So yeah, Jackson or RG8. I also plan to keep it in Meshuggah half step down tuning.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Johnathan (Dec 12, 2013)

If you plan to keep it 'Meshuggah' (half a step down) you will be having an issue with the 26,5'' scale, i tune my RG2228 half a step down, and it took ALOT of effort and adjustments to get it to play okay on the 27'' with the right amount of tension and string action. Just the scale length alone is reason enough for me to not consider Jackson.

EDIT: If 800 - 1000 is your budget. I would actually try and find an RG2228 which isn't THAT much above the limit you have set. You will not regret it.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah the scale length is my main concern. I worry with heavier strings it won't intonate properly. Probably need some intense gauges and I'm not a fan of extremely fat strings.

I only say 'Meshuggah' tuning as it would be the lowest I would consider going. I might keep it in standard.

So far the Ibanez is sounding more appealing, which was my initial thought anyway based on the scale.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2013)

I play an RG8, RGA8 and an Agile Interceptor 827 all in drop E with 10 - 82 gauge strings. 

I dont think scale length is that huge a deal--particularly not 0.5".


----------



## oracles (Dec 12, 2013)

The 0.5" difference in scale length is pretty negligible at best, I'd be more concerned about getting along with the neck profile of either. Personally, I prefer the Jackson for the compound radius necks.


----------



## Johnathan (Dec 12, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> I play an RG8, RGA8 and an Agile Interceptor 827 all in drop E with 10 - 82 gauge strings.
> 
> I dont think scale length is that huge a deal--particularly not 0.5".



0.5 might not be such a huge difference, but the tiny difference can make it a big thing, especially concerning the intonation.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll believe it when kids stop buying 25.5" 8 strings and intonating them. It's been discussed on here to the point of exhaustion how much ppl over think these things.


----------



## Corrosion (Dec 13, 2013)

Some people have tiner fingers, or are so used to a shorter scale thst the different scale lengths scare them off. Imo if you want it to sound like a bass and a guitar it has to be multiscaled to exactly match the tones... however, I have no issue with my 27" getting either tone. Personally I dislike the jacksons, but only because of nitpicky personal qualms with the only one I have played. I think you should save up and really get a good 8 with all of the trouble it might be in your location. But at least see if you can try the jackson out.


----------



## HurrDurr (Dec 13, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'll believe it when kids stop buying 25.5" 8 strings and intonating them. It's been discussed on here to the point of exhaustion how much ppl over think these things.



I'll have to second that opinion as well. A half-inch loss in scale length is pretty negligible in terms of tension and how _drastic_ of an effect it may have on your tuning stability. Personally, I'm among those of whom prefer the 25.5" scale 8's because I'm just much more comfortable on that scale length _(with the proper gauge strings, of course)_. So really the main difference between those two _(Jackson and Ibanez)_ is going to be feel and that's all preference. Those two guitars are going to feel *very* different based on the nature of both those companies and how they choose to design their instruments. If you've played an Ibby before, then that's pretty much what to expect in terms of how the neck will feel on an RG8, and for the most part the Jackson neck will be a bit beefier and rounder although the Jackson 7's and 8's _do_ have a distinct thinness to them when compared to their usual 6 string necks. I understand you happen to be in a situation where you can't try out these instruments too often, so It's a tough decision to make no less.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the opinions guys. Unfortunately BUT fortunately an axe fx ultra is likely going to be grabbing all my money. So it looks like I have some time to see what NAMM brings next year and decide from there!


----------

